# Trivia 9/23



## luckytrim (Sep 23, 2019)

... a couple of errors in yesterday's quiz... I apologize ..... feeble minds make mistakes, lol !




trivia 9/23
DID YOU KNOW ...
It takes about five hours for sunlight to reach Pluto. It  takes eight
minutes to reach Earth.

1. The date of what annual Christian event is chosen as the  first Sunday
after the first full moon after the northern hemisphere's  vernal equinox?
2. What country did Hitler invade, starting World War II in  Europe?
3. Every Italian restaurant offers Tiramisu on its menu.  Do  you know which 
kind of cheese goes into its preparation?
4. What is the word for a person who has been fortunate enough  to live for a 
hundred years?
5. In Australian colloquial usage, what comprises a "seven  course meal"?
(Hint; A ___-____ of ____ and a Meat Pie!)
6. Of all the apes, which offspring stay with their mothers  the longest?
  a. - Gorillas
  b. - Orangutans
  c. - Chimpanzees
  d. - Gibbon
7. Name the Gibson model guitar that was in the shape of an  alphabet letter 
; "the Flying ......"
8. What is the pink lotion that is used to treat poison  ivy?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Doris day’s birth name ; Doris Mary Ann von Kappelhoff  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Easter
2. Poland
3. Mascarpone
4. Centenarian
5.  A six-pack of beer and a Meat Pie
6. - b
7. - V
8.  Calamine Lotion

TRUTH !!
You can’t make this stuff up !!


----------

